
Plant your own tree in California - lasharela
Hi guys, 
In case if someone wants to help California, we launched a website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;treespond.com<p>In few clicks, you can plant your own trees in California&#x27;s National Forests Damaged by wildfire.<p>Any Comments, Questions, Recomendations are appritiated.
======
greenyoda
Is the company for-profit or not-for-profit? If not-for-profit, are the
contributions tax-deductible? What percentage of the payment is actually the
cost of planting the tree and how much is administrative overhead?

I couldn't find the information to any of these questions on either
Treespond's web site or on their parent company Treepex's site, but they seem
like the most basic questions to ask about a company that is taking people's
money for some social good.

Also: Don't forests re-grow naturally after a fire? Do they really need to be
replanted by people? How much faster does a forest re-grow if people plant
tiny little trees there?

